# What's with the color change, King Dedede?



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Yea, something is with King Dedede,

he has these colors on his anal fin: purple, pink and orange.

The purple has spread to his tail, the orange has spread to some of his scales.

But I don't know what's happening... can anyone tell me? :-?

(I'll include a pic later)


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Is it possible he's a marble betta?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Canuck Fins said:


> Is it possible he's a marble betta?


I... can't tell...

I'm terrible at this kind of stuff...


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much.My grandma's betta changes color a lot yours could be one that changes too.I would just keep watchig him.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Need a pic. From your other posts, Dedede is a royal blue betta. Any orange or purple might indicate fin rot which has progressed to his body. You have been told more than once about water changes, asking the same questions all over the place in different threads is difficult for you and us to help you. 
Clean the water. 
Add 1 tsp of aq salt per gallon (PRE-MIXED) and please make ure it's aquarium salt and NOT salt for human consumption. Only leave him on the salt for 10 days. 

Please provide a pic but this sounds bad.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds normal to me. :I as long as his fins remain the same size, and don't start looking ratty or torn, i'd not worry about it. it's not uncommon for bettas to gain or lose color as they age. i had a blue betta who ended up a totally different shade of blue, had white on his dorsal fin, and his entire anal fin ended up almost totally red by the time he passed.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> Need a pic. From your other posts, Dedede is a royal blue betta. Any orange or purple might indicate fin rot which has progressed to his body. You have been told more than once about water changes, asking the same questions all over the place in different threads is difficult for you and us to help you.
> Clean the water.
> Add 1 tsp of aq salt per gallon (PRE-MIXED) and please make ure it's aquarium salt and NOT salt for human consumption. Only leave him on the salt for 10 days.
> 
> Please provide a pic but this sounds bad.


yea, he got fin rot... I noticed yesterday.

I'm not allowed to change the water, though.
I'm not allowed to get AQ salt for a while...
I'm a terrible betta owner.

(PS. my mom is FORCING me to take care of my betta but my parents won't let me do water changes sometimes!!)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> sounds normal to me. :I as long as his fins remain the same size, and don't start looking ratty or torn, i'd not worry about it. it's not uncommon for bettas to gain or lose color as they age. i had a blue betta who ended up a totally different shade of blue, had white on his dorsal fin, and his entire anal fin ended up almost totally red by the time he passed.


it's not the same size on his tail...

I have a headache and depression now.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*ugh.*

I feel guilty.

I should've tried to stop my mom from buying my bettas.

Getting forced to do everything, no meds for sick betta.

Should I euthanize him or let him survive?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OH *DON"T EUTHANIZE. *
I thought you meant the color spread from the tips to the body. No this color is probably fine if its coming from his body out. 
Are you looking for attention though? Seriously? We tell you what needs to be done and you're not allowed. So why keep asking. You get the same responses every time ...
That's a pretty pathetic looking fish, though.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> OH *DON"T EUTHANIZE. *
> I thought you meant the color spread from the tips to the body. No this color is probably fine if its coming from his body out.
> Are you looking for attention though? Seriously? We tell you what needs to be done and you're not allowed. So why keep asking. You get the same responses every time ...
> That's a pretty pathetic looking fish, though.


I won't euthanize early, I'm asking if I should if my parents won't allow me to do water changes and get medicine for when it gets sick.

No, I'm not looking for attention! :evil::evil:

ok, maybe I should just leave this place forever.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

poor guy! Your not allowed to do WC's? How horrible! Please, try to give him to a neighbor, or find a way to sneak water changes, otherwise, his chances of survival are pretty slim.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't understand how you wouldn't be allowed to do water changes... The only way for him to get better is by keeping his water extremely clean and using some aquarium salt.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> poor guy! Your not allowed to do WC's? How horrible! Please, try to give him to a neighbor, or find a way to sneak water changes, otherwise, his chances of survival are pretty slim.


I'm sneaking water changes. I did it only a few times without getting caught.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

laynisample said:


> I don't understand how you wouldn't be allowed to do water changes... The only way for him to get better is by keeping his water extremely clean and using some aquarium salt.


I know, right?

I can't get AQ salt for a while, but I'm gonna keep his water extremly clean until I can...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Clean water is a start 
Keep it up. If you're parents aren't watching you (since you're online talking about how they hit you and stuff) then use this time to take care of them! Do a small water change on both tanks. 
How's Equinox? How are his fins and behavior?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

```

```



Laki said:


> Clean water is a start
> Keep it up. If you're parents aren't watching you (since you're online talking about how they hit you and stuff) then use this time to take care of them! Do a small water change on both tanks.
> How's Equinox? How are his fins and behavior?


ok. my classmate and friend (Danielle) helps me a LOT with water changes.

it sometimes goes like this:

Danielle: you do Equinox, I'll do King Dedede

me: ok.

*we rush off to the kitchen with bettas and start cleaning*


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a good start.  Keep it up.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> That's a good start.  Keep it up.


ooo, I gotta do one today before 2:00/3:00

Church takes up too much of my time!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why in the world would parents let their child have a pet then not allow the child to take care of it?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

id like to suggest telling your parents that the fish will die from sickness if you dont change the water. though i dont know if that'll work given their interest in keeping up with water changes. they may say that they'll replcae the fish if it dies but its worth a shot to say that to them.

@dramaqueen: i had instances of my parents taking care of my pets when i was young ie 2 snapping turtles and 2 hamsters. me and my brother were too young to take care of them and hearing from the employee about seperate cages for the 2 hamsters. me and my brother wanted serperate cages but we got vetoed. i think some parents think they may know everything when its not the case or rather not go the extra mile to treat the animal better. 

no offens to you Little Leaf, i wish you the best of luck in sneaking water changes for your fish.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Why in the world would parents let their child have a pet then not allow the child to take care of it?


We only have one side of the story, the side of a child that seems to thrive on drama.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

It could help to educate your parents in betta care and proving you wish to show your responsible nature by taking proper care of the fish. Try printing out an article or something about betta care, show them this forum so they can see you aren't doing water changes on a whim.

that could help.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

err... I got Aq salt, it's my 5th day of treatment now...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> We only have one side of the story, the side of a child that seems to thrive on drama.


I don't get it.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> It could help to educate your parents in betta care and proving you wish to show your responsible nature by taking proper care of the fish. Try printing out an article or something about betta care, show them this forum so they can see you aren't doing water changes on a whim.
> 
> that could help.


ok, I'll try that


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dont mean to annoy you with this post but you can edit your posts. theres an edit button on the bottom right of your post. you''l be able to edit the original post only 20 minutes after originally posting it. it'll help keep double posting to a minimum.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

No water changes? :O 
My parents were a bit annoyed when I did water changes 'cause I'm really clumsy and tend to splash water all over the marble floor (according to them, marble soaks up water).
That's so nice that your friend is helping you, good luck!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

nel3 said:


> i dont mean to annoy you with this post but you can edit your posts. theres an edit button on the bottom right of your post. you''l be able to edit the original post only 20 minutes after originally posting it. it'll help keep double posting to a minimum.


but I'm not annoyed! 

and thanks for mentioning this


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Little Leaf said:


> but I'm not annoyed!
> 
> and thanks for mentioning this


NP, i beleive there are some limits for double posting as far as spamming will come into play but i dont think you ever got near that at any time.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

my bettas give you and King Dede hugs and good lucks!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> my bettas give you and King Dede hugs and good lucks!


Thanks.


----------

